
STARDATA: A StarCraft AI Research Dataset - dpflan
https://arxiv.org/abs/1708.02139
======
dpflan
From an authoer (Z. Lin):

"We're releasing a dataset of 65k StarCraft: Brood War games, 1.5b frames,
500m actions, 400GB of data. Check it out!"

>
> [https://github.com/TorchCraft/StarData](https://github.com/TorchCraft/StarData)

